# Female Dogs are better guard dogs ?



## Buck187Hunter (Mar 24, 2012)

Yesterday I was talking to a lady who is also a pitbull owner and she told me that female dogs are better guard dogs. Is it true ?


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

pit bulls in general are terrible guard dogs.. one good thing is they're intimidating if you dont know them.. but chances are, they'd show a burglar where everything was and help him carry it out


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

but yea.. i have noticed females being more protective.. my buddy has 3 cane corsos, 2 males and a female.. his female is the most intimidating and is likely the one that would do something if it came down to it.. same thing w/ my Daisy, she's much more intimidating than the boys


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

cEElint said:


> pit bulls in general are terrible guard dogs.. one good thing is they're intimidating if you dont know them.. but chances are, they'd show a burglar where everything was and help him carry it out


:goodpost: i couldnt agree more. their thought process is more along the lines of "oh boy someone's here to play with me!!!!"


----------



## Buck187Hunter (Mar 24, 2012)

cEElint said:


> pit bulls in general are terrible guard dogs.. one good thing is they're intimidating if you dont know them.. but chances are, they'd show a burglar where everything was and help him carry it out


Yeah, I already knew they are not the best guard dogs.....my 4 month old pitbull mix barks with a deep voice already and alerts me when somebody is near the yard, that's good enough for me because I would of gotten a Rottweiler if I really needed a guard dog.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

As said they are not good guard dogs when it comes to actual defense however since most people who would rob a home do not know this they fear the idea of the dog, and a Pit Bulls presence alone is enough to make most not bother.

No with Males vs Female I have also had more protective males. However females mature younger mentally. Its always going to come down to your individual dog and how its raised. However I would not be trying to make this breed Human Aggressive as they are not meant for that and it ruins things for all those who are doing what should be done with these dogs. If you want a guard dog get a guardian breed.



Buck187Hunter said:


> Yeah, I already knew they are not the best guard dogs.....my 4 month old pitbull mix barks with a deep voice already and alerts me when somebody is near the yard, that's good enough for me because I would of gotten a Rottweiler if I really needed a guard dog.


You posted when I did so I see you already understand what I was adding. I have several APBT that do bark and give me to comfort of knowing no one can sneak up on my home and children, but I have a GSD how can handle anyone who dares come in


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

My APBT makes all the noise in the house with the barking. But if it came down to it, he would kiss you to death more then try to hurt someone. However the quiet one in my house is the one to watch out for. He is my Mastiff mix. He has no problem with biting an intruder if he feels I am in danger and if someone new is in the house he will lay by be and track with his eyes waiting for someone to come too close to me. He then stands at attention like...you've come too close to my mom, back off. However he would not make a move without a specific command we have taught him. It's the quiet ones to watch out for, at least in my case.


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

If you're looking for a guard dog, an APBT would be a terrible choice. Go for a Dobe or a Fila.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

My dogs were the other way around. We had two American Bulldogs, one male and one female. The female loved everyone but the male wouldn't let most people near me.


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

Guard dogs have been obsolete since the invention of the handgun.


----------



## Buck187Hunter (Mar 24, 2012)

904bullys said:


> Guard dogs have been obsolete since the invention of the handgun.


but you still need a dog that barks when intruders go on your property.


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

this is true... May i suggest a Chihuahua or Yorkshire Terrier then if indeed the only modern day use of guardian dog is to simply alert the owner of property intrusion.


----------



## Buck187Hunter (Mar 24, 2012)

904bullys said:


> May i suggest a Chihuahua or Yorkshire Terrier


not my cup of tea....I don't like little ankle biters as pets.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

They are good guard dogs if all you need is an intimidating figure to scare people off, most people who know the breed though wont be too scared. I find my males scare more people just with there size alone. I have people who refused to walk to our side door cause loki was staring at them over the fence lol. 
However my females are more protective over the family , they will and have caused a rucus, CAli didnt recognize a member of the family when he came home early in the morning in a hoody and she put herself in the hallway between him and our bedrooms and barked and howled and growled until she realized who it was. 
I think if we hadn't been home she wouldnt have even acted that way,. but any loyal family dog regardless of breed I think would protect there family.


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

::


angelbaby said:


> They are good guard dogs if all you need is an intimidating figure to scare people off, most people who know the breed though wont be too scared. I find my males scare more people just with there size alone. I have people who refused to walk to our side door cause loki was staring at them over the fence lol.
> However my females are more protective over the family , they will and have caused a rucus, CAli didnt recognize a member of the family when he came home early in the morning in a hoody and she put herself in the hallway between him and our bedrooms and barked and howled and growled until she realized who it was.
> I think if we hadn't been home she wouldnt have even acted that way,. but any loyal family dog regardless of breed I think would protect there family.


:goodpost:


----------



## Buck187Hunter (Mar 24, 2012)

I have seen some insane pitbulls that were good guard dogs, it all depends on how you raise it.....even if a burglar knows about pits not being the best guard dogs, he most likely wont take the risk because he doesn't know if its one of those insane pits.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

My girl Alice is the exact opposite of guard dog. She almost never makes a peep. And so far has not been protective of anything.

Although she'll let you know when the neighbor's annoying Chihuahua is chasing cars.



Buck187Hunter said:


> I have seen some insane pitbulls that were good guard dogs, it all depends on how you raise it.....even if a burglar knows about pits not being the best guard dogs, he most likely wont take the risk because he doesn't know if its one of those insane pits.


I'd probably put money on them being crapily bred, likely not even pure. And it's not how you raise them, it's genetics. 

I've seen folks train what one might call a protective response, but the dog itself had no clue it was protecting anyone, it thought it was a game. Otherwise, most PP (personal protection) people I know look for a natural urge to protect.


----------

